# Darius WANTS out of Portland? (merged)



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

That's what Stephan A Smith just said on ESPN.

"Make no mistake about it, Darius wants out of Portland. He isn't being a disgruntled player or anything, but he does not want to be in Portland. He is being quiet about it."

Well, if he doesn't want to be here, get him out of here.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

Ruben doesn't want to be here Miles doesn't want to be here.Its pretty clear z-bo doesn't care how he plays only the money he gets at least in the preseason.At least Miles is being quiet about it not being a jerk.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

Yeah..Miles is just playing bad in protest... :biggrin: 

What about the Bucks for Joe Smith? Need someone to replace Mason...although they do have Simmons and Redd...


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

What Blazer DOES want to be in Portland right now? The team sucks and the coach is trying to rule with an iron fist to make up for it.

Not a winning combination.

Ed O.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

Sure why not....If he wants out, then move him, he hasn't exactly lit the world on fire, and it's not like we don't already have like 3 or 4 other guys who can play his spot.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*



> What Blazer DOES want to be in Portland right now? The team sucks and the coach is trying to rule with an iron fist to make up for it.
> 
> Not a winning combination.


What would be a winning combination? A team that sucks with a coach who doesn't care? A team that sucks with a coach who lets the players do what they want?

McMillan coached the same way in Seattle that he is coaching in Portland. This is him. This is why he was hired in Portland. If you think he has changed his methods just for Portland, you're dead wrong.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

Could we trade Miles,Filler Pick for magette?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

If I were going to trade Miles I would look to trade for a big...Somehithing like

Miles to Charlotte for Melvin Ely

Or Miles to New Orleans for Maciej Lampe or David West and a pick


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

heres a trade i did.


Portland Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 
Ruben Patterson
6-5 SF from Cincinnati
11.6 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 2.0 apg in 28.0 minutes 
Incoming 
Trenton Hassell
6-5 SG from Austin Peay
6.6 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 1.6 apg in 25.2 minutes 
Nenad Krstic
7-0 PF from Serbia-Montenegro (Foreign)
10.0 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 1.0 apg in 26.2 minutes 
Change in team outlook: +5.0 ppg, +4.1 rpg, and +0.6 apg. 


Minnesota Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 
Ndudi Ebi
6-9 SF from Westburry Christian (HS)
13.5 ppg, 8.0 rpg, 0.5 apg in 27.0 minutes 
Trenton Hassell
6-5 SG from Austin Peay
6.6 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 1.6 apg in 25.2 minutes 
Change in team outlook: -20.1 ppg, -10.7 rpg, and -2.1 apg. 


New Jersey Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 
Nenad Krstic
7-0 PF from Serbia-Montenegro (Foreign)
10.0 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 1.0 apg in 26.2 minutes 
Incoming 
Ndudi Ebi
6-9 SF from Westburry Christian (HS)
13.5 ppg, 8.0 rpg, 0.5 apg in 27.0 minutes 
Change in team outlook: +3.5 ppg, +2.7 rpg, and -0.5 apg. 



Successful Scenario 
Due to Portland, Minnesota, and New Jersey being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. Portland, Minnesota, and New Jersey had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

Zidane...No offense, but just because it works on RealGM doesn't mean it's a good trade. This is a horrible trade for New Jersey, for example Ebis numbers look pretty good, but what RealGM doesn't tell you, he only played in 2 games. On the flipside Kristic is NJ's starting 5...

So essentially Portland gives up a bench player for a stating Center and a journeyman SG, the Nets give up their starting Center and get a 3rd year SF who hasn't done anything at all in the NBA, and the Twolves give up a young prospect and their starting SG for Rueben....


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

Also, what does that have to do with Darius wanting out of PDX?


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

Yeh ur right i won't suggest trades any more.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*



Zidane said:


> Yeh ur right i won't suggest trades any more.


No please suggest them, just think them through a little more an think about if they make sense for all 3 teams...Half the the fun of message boards is suggesting trades.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

Get him out. I like the idea of Outlaw, Monia and Khryapa at the 3 with Martell playing spot minutes. 

We should target a starting quality PF in return for Miles. If we can get a guy to challenge Zach somewhat, we will either see improvement in Randolph's play or we can trade him and have another starting quality PF. 

Joe Smith I like. He could beat out Zach as the starter.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*



Schilly said:


> If I were going to trade Miles I would look to trade for a big...Somehithing like
> 
> Miles to Charlotte for Melvin Ely
> 
> Or Miles to New Orleans for Maciej Lampe or David West and a pick


NO won't trade another big man after moving Magloire now. I don't see the Bobcats wanted a guy like Miles either.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*



ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Get him out. I like the idea of Outlaw, Monia and Khryapa at the 3 with Martell playing spot minutes.
> 
> We should target a starting quality PF in return for Miles. If we can get a guy to challenge Zach somewhat, we will either see improvement in Randolph's play or we can trade him and have another starting quality PF.
> 
> Joe Smith I like. He could beat out Zach as the starter.



Salaries for Joe Smith and Darius (at least on REAL GM) are similar....easy to tweak hopefully...


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

While all this talk is great, remember who you are talking about here as the source :Stephen A Smith. This guy has been so wrong, so many times, or just talking trash (Which he is more known for), I really doubt he knows anything more then we do. 

If Darius wants out for real, fine thats cool. Just don't pull the trigger on a bad trade just because somebody wants to leave town.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

Maybe Miles thinks that since all this talk is going down about a trade with New York now is the time to get back with his girlfriend Q. 

Good grief, Miles has a golden opportunity to be a team leader here and he wants out? How many other teams will give him this opportunity? That's all that has to be said about Darius. Guess he'd rather be sitting the bench with the Cavs or being a third option with New York?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*



Talkhard said:


> What would be a winning combination? A team that sucks with a coach who doesn't care? A team that sucks with a coach who lets the players do what they want?


A decent-or-better team with a coach that plays to players' strengths would be better. I can think of any number better combinations.



> McMillan coached the same way in Seattle that he is coaching in Portland. This is him. This is why he was hired in Portland. If you think he has changed his methods just for Portland, you're dead wrong.


He was on the verge of being fired a year ago in Seattle because of his methods and his lack of success. If he fails with his methods here and he doesn't change, he deserves to be fired sooner rather than later here, too.

Ed O.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*



Ed O said:


> He was on the verge of being fired a year ago in Seattle because of his methods and his lack of success. If he fails with his methods here and he doesn't change, he deserves to be fired sooner rather than later here, too.
> 
> Ed O.


IMO, Nate has a grace period of at least 2-3 years to try to make it work here. Anything quicker than that would make the Blazers look wildly lacking in direction and committment. 

I think there's still an evaluation period going on where McMillan is trying to get a feel for what his players' strengths and weaknesses are. That said, I believe a successful coach has to have a committment to a certain style of play. Phil Jackson sticks with the triangle offense no matter who he has, Larry Brown is defensive minded, etc. If the players don't buy into what the coach is trying to do, then adjustments to the roster need to be made.

By the way, I like your new avatar and, yes you are.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

You know Ed, it seems to me that you're down on the coach, the management, and are always defending totally improper attitudes by the players, what gives?

Do you want this team to ever turn the corner or do ya just want to blast them at every turn cause it's easy right now to do?

To justify guys like Patterson and Miles which NOOOOOO team wanted three years ago and Portland gave a shot to is laughable. Patterson might have been in Europe had it not been for Portland and Miles would be Lebrons water boy today.

Where is their loyalty? Are they breakout players now? This team will be the most exposure either Miles or Patterson will ever get with their basketball careers and they're to stupid to know it and grab it. 

This is a golden opportunity for a player that believes in their skills. Miles and Patterson by wanting out show why they will never be a starter on anyone elses team.


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

I wouldn't get too riled up over a Stephen A Smith article.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

Look at the history of Stephen A Smith and Blazer rumors people. The only time Stephen A Smith mentions the Blazers at all is either when:

1) Stephen knows the Knicks want one of the Blazer players.
2) Stephen wants the Knicks to trade a player with a bad contract and he knows Paul Allen could handle the payment. 

For years, it was Stephen A Smith trying to figure out a way to make the Knick into what they Blazers already were. Now that the Knicks are desperate for talent, and he see's a Blazer team that has pretty much had a fire sale, he see's a chance to take a few NBA talent players from the fire sale team to the Knicks, in order to get that franchise turned around. Why not start off the talks by putting in a rumor in the news to get owners attention.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

This is no revelation. Darius enjoyed being in Portland for like 3 months. It's clear he doesn't want to be here. Not many players want to be here anymore. It's sad. None of the players these days know what it's like to connect to this city. They don't know what kind of love this city can exhibit for them. They're too young to understand the benefits of playing for Portland. The NBA players of today are about money, clubbing, girls, and money. Unfortunately, Portland can't offer the club/party atmosphere that most NBA cities can. Portland is rich in many ways - but shallow, hip hop, sweaty clubbing is not one of our strengths.

Don't fool yourselves - THIS is the reason Miles doesn't want to be here. Or, maybe, just maybe, Miles will NEVER be happy, no matter where ge goes. Who the **** knows anymore. All I know is I'm having a harder time understanding the current crop of NBA players. Their priorities seem to be completely out of wack.

It's frustrating. This used to be such a great place for NBA basketball. Losing has effected our image, I will admit that, but it's more than that. It's greedy, shallow, one dimensional NBA players, too.


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

I have found Stephen A. Smith to be a rather sensational journalist. Like Vescey, I take what he says with a grain of salt. At times I feel like he says things just for the sake of saying it - whether it is credible or not.


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

Also... if Darius wants out of Portland I think he is crazy. Sure, our team sucks. But Portland committed to Darius when other teams wouldn't. This guy has been an under-achiever his entire career - and this is an IDEAL situation to show that he can be the player that people want to believe he can be. He will get as many minutes and looks at the hoop as he can handle. If he can't get in his groove here, he won't get in his groove anywhere.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*



Hype #9 said:


> That's what Stephan A Smith just said on ESPN.
> 
> "Make no mistake about it, Darius wants out of Portland. He isn't being a disgruntled player or anything, but he does not want to be in Portland. He is being quiet about it."


Well, I would think that with this revelation by Screamin' A. Smith, Portland has most likely lost all (if any) leverage they had in a trade. Sort of reminds you of SAR opting for elective surgery just before the trade deadline.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

When Stephen A. Smith (or Peter Vecsey or Jason Quick or______) says something you don't want to hear, you reject it, ignore it, say he's an idiot, say he's trying to bring us down, etc. But when it's what you WANT to hear...you take it as the gospel. 

Some of you are being ridiculous.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

Hey, if Miles wants out, all he has to do have some highlight-reel type games for us and I'm sure someone will come asking.

PBF


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

ROFLMAO @ Darius being selective. The dude got benched by all the teams who acquired him, even ours. Like Charles Barkley said, he's just not that good of a player to be making these demands and such. I can however relate to him wanting out of the city Portland, it's not exactly very fun living in Portland and having an ethnic background, that's tough. Darius just isn't that good to begin with, I completely think Outlaw could take the guy's spot, or Vik. 

And LMAO @ anyone who thinks this team's success has anything to do with Miles' wanting to leave. Did he want to leave when he was in LA? Cleveland? That suggestion is preposterous. The guy wants to leave because being a man of color and living in Portland is tough and the fact that he has to work hard now that McMillan is our coach. Our team's success has nothing to do with it, or else he would have asked out from the Clippers and the Cavs.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

I lived in Portland, and unless you were born and raised there...nobody wants to be there. It's not a surprise practically 80% of the Blazers who have been on that team eventually wanted out.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*



The Professional Fan said:


> This is no revelation. Darius enjoyed being in Portland for like 3 months. It's clear he doesn't want to be here. Not many players want to be here anymore. It's sad. None of the players these days know what it's like to connect to this city. They don't know what kind of love this city can exhibit for them. They're too young to understand the benefits of playing for Portland. The NBA players of today are about money, clubbing, girls, and money. Unfortunately, Portland can't offer the club/party atmosphere that most NBA cities can. Portland is rich in many ways - but shallow, hip hop, sweaty clubbing is not one of our strengths.
> 
> Don't fool yourselves - THIS is the reason Miles doesn't want to be here. Or, maybe, just maybe, Miles will NEVER be happy, no matter where ge goes. Who the **** knows anymore. All I know is I'm having a harder time understanding the current crop of NBA players. Their priorities seem to be completely out of wack.
> 
> It's frustrating. This used to be such a great place for NBA basketball. Losing has effected our image, I will admit that, but it's more than that. It's greedy, shallow, one dimensional NBA players, too.


You're pretty much the only one that hit it on the head, this has zero to do with our team success. It is 90% to do with the City of Portland and probably 10% Nate. Honestly, if I was a Basketball player in the NBA I probably would not want to live in Portland, especially being black. Blazer fans however do usually show great support for its teams, the media however is something different.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*



NOODLESTYLE said:


> I lived in Portland, and unless you were born and raised there...nobody wants to be there. It's not a surprise practically 80% of the Blazers who have been on that team eventually wanted out.


Yup.


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

I don't think he is strongly asking for a trade, but if he does want to go we should be able to package him for a decent player. Miles and Ratliff for Paul Pierce? I think he can do a lot of things on the floor and isn't bad to have around, but I also seem him being really similar to Outlaw.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

One word came to mind when I heard this: Ingrate. 

We pull him out of Cleveland where Silas was all over him and put him in the starting lineup. He plays well for us, but not outstandingly. 

Allen loves the guy and when contract negotiations come around no one else bites. Darius blames the Blazers for not getting any interest so we utterly overpay him. 

When we need to showcase Reef to get a SG, Darius pouts and doesn't get his head into the game when he plays. Then came the Mo Cheeks incident, which further promoted the image of an out-of-control team.

Now that he's a major cog on our club, he says he doesn't want to go through _rebuilding_ with this team? He couldn't take Canzano's heat. Ship him off to NYC along and see how the press in the Big Apple treat him. 

Forget that schmuck.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

Get real. Stephan A. Smith is reaching. Darius is fine.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

It's amazing how many people talk crap about Darius and his attitude for wanting to leave, when in fact he's never said anything along those lines. In fact, he's been mostly positive from what I've read and his few apearances on tv. Stephen A. Smith even said he's "been quiet about it." How about more like, "never said it and I'm just making it up like EVERY OTHER BLAZER RUMOUR I'VE DISCUSSED."

Seriously, throughout the year, I constantly hear crap coming out of Stephen A Smith's mouth about the Blazers, and for the life of me, I can't recall any of it ever being true. In fact, not just in regards to the Blazers, but everything the guy talks about is mostly BS that he spews to look like he knows anything.

I really can't believe ESPN gave that guy a show. With how often he makes a fool of himself with his rumors and inside news that often times don't pan out, I'd think they wouldn't want to touch him with a 100 foot pole.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*



NOODLESTYLE said:


> I lived in Portland, and unless you were born and raised there...nobody wants to be there. It's not a surprise practically 80% of the Blazers who have been on that team eventually wanted out.


What exactly is wrong with Portland? Keep in mind that I was born here and I don't have any plans of leaving here any time soon so I'm not trying to argue with you, I'd just like someone else's perspective.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

YardApe...you nailed my impressions of Ed as well. I swear he is a player agent.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

What IS wrong with PDX? Not many people seem to move away...and more and more keep moving in. Are you guys solely basing your opinion on the club scene?


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

It might be rumors but it could be very true,blazers need another pf darius is a sf and would clear out the jam.Its been on hoopshype o live likely rumors but its possible its not.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*



NOODLESTYLE said:


> I lived in Portland, and unless you were born and raised there...nobody wants to be there.


That's definitely one of the stupidest things I've ever read in my life.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

are you White or Black? and do u live in NE Portland?



SheedSoNasty said:


> What exactly is wrong with Portland? Keep in mind that I was born here and I don't have any plans of leaving here any time soon so I'm not trying to argue with you, I'd just like someone else's perspective.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*



NOODLESTYLE said:


> I lived in Portland, and unless you were born and raised there...nobody wants to be there. It's not a surprise practically 80% of the Blazers who have been on that team eventually wanted out.


eh, I don't know if that's necessarily true....I mean, I'm seriously not trying to offend the Blazers, but they do have a somewhat recent history of drafting/signing 'headcase' types, that have loads of talent, but their attitudes aren't always in the right place. They've ridden the team of most of them, but when you draft/sign guys like that (like Kwame with the Wizards as an example) sometimes it doesn't work out in that city, & a change of scenery helps that player....

I suppose other factors could be a reason, like the location of Portland (like Seattle teams, the NW isn't always the ideal place for some players to live, esp. if family is on the east), or the 'small market' thing, or money, role on the team, or rebuilding situations, etc.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

Go all over the net or go outside of OR for that matter and talk to people who've lived in OR but weren't raised there. Unless your from some ******* town, most people don't like Oregon. It's the Oregonians who defend it to their death. Don't get me wrong I liked Downtown Portland, but Oregon in general....not really a place I'd wanna spend my life. There's 3 teams in the NBA most players do not want to play for and I'll name them:

Utah Jazz, Memphis Grizzlies, and the Portland Trailblazers. 

The only reason why people play for the Blazers cuz Paul Allen is willing to overpay for any PLAYER who actually contributes to the team somehow all at least made $6-12 mill a season in their span with the Blazers (anyone feel free to add names of Overpaid players on the Blazers).

Steve Smith
Derek Anderson
Rasheed
Brian Grant
Dale Davis
Arvydas Sabonis
Zach Randolph
Bonzi Wells
Damon Stoudamire
Theo Ratliff
Scottie Pippen
J.R. Rider
Shawn Kemp
Ruben Patterson


THE NEXT OVERPAID PLAYER FOR THE BLAZERS:  Joel Przybilla



Fork said:


> That's definitely one of the stupidest things I've ever read in my life.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

YardApe said:


> To justify guys like Patterson and Miles which NOOOOOO team wanted three years ago and Portland gave a shot to is laughable. Patterson might have been in Europe had it not been for Portland and Miles would be Lebrons water boy today.


Always enlightening when someone is talking out of their bleep... with authority!

When Rube signed up for a backup role in Portland, reportedly he choose to do so over a full MLE offer from his homestate Cavs. where he likely would have been the starter. He did so (reportedly) because he wanted to be on a contender. 

Though Nash overpaid him IMO, I'm relatively positive that Darius could have signed elsewhere during his UFA summer... probably for a full MLE deal as well. Certainly Kiki expressed interest.

You can wish that the clubs held the upper hand and that the talent acted indebted for the honor of playing for them until you're blue in the face... but while you should feel free to make up fantasy scenerios to laugh at for your own entertainment, I'm going to stick to reality. I may not agree with everything that goes on, but at least I'm not deluding myself playing pretend.

IMO anyone who puts weight into what Steven A. Smith is ranting about lately, either hasn't noticed how infrequently he's been right about what he reports, or is just looking for a mental vacation.

STOMP


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

I was still living in Portland the season Darius resigned, he was looking for way much more money than any other team would've offered him. He eventually pulled a Shaq and decided to sign a long term contract. Portland was stupid enough to give it to him, and now he wants out. Not a surprise at all. 
Luckiest players on the Blazers:

Pippen
Stoudamire

at least made $13 mill in their last season. Pippen eventually retired and Damon is now playing for the Grizzlies! hahahaha



STOMP said:


> Always enlightening when someone is talking out of their bleep... with authority!
> 
> Though Nash overpaid him IMO, I'm relatively positive that Darius could have signed elsewhere during his UFA summer... probably for a full MLE deal as well. Certainly Kiki expressed interest.
> 
> ...


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

He Needs To Shut Up & Play The Game..
Dont U Hate It When Players Demand Trades From Ur Favorite Team? Thas So ****ty Man


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*



NOODLESTYLE said:


> Go all over the net or go outside of OR for that matter and talk to people who've lived in OR but weren't raised there. Unless your from some ******* town, most people don't like Oregon. It's the Oregonians who defend it to their death. Don't get me wrong I liked Downtown Portland, but Oregon in general....not really a place I'd wanna spend my life. There's 3 teams in the NBA most players do not want to play for and I'll name them:
> 
> Utah Jazz, Memphis Grizzlies, and the Portland Trailblazers.
> 
> ...


Steve Smith - I don't think so, he was a solid citizen and almost brought us a championship.

Derek Anderson - This guy is worthless. I feel sorry for Houston, hope his softness doesn't rub on 
T-Mac.

Rasheed - We didn't overpay for him, he can be a big contributer to a championship team, the thing is he won one with Detroit, didn't for us, thats what people will remember.

Brian Grant - Didn't overpay for him. At the time he was an excellent rebounder and helped us beat Karl Malone.

Dale Davis - I don't know about this one, while he gave us solid minutes at C, we should have kept Jermaine.

Arvydas Sabonis - Nope, just wish we had him during his prime. Blazers would have had 3 more titles.

Zach Randolph - Starting to look like Derek Anderson.

Bonzi Wells - This guy is a jerk, all you got to know is that he spits on another peoples faces.

Damon Stoudamire - Nope, at the time he was a great PG.

Theo Ratliff - Yeah not because he hasn't played well but Nash should have looked at Theo's track record.

Scottie Pippen - Nope but now we know he needed Jordan to win a title, maybe even Phil.

J.R. Rider - Suprisingly, I don't think we overpaid for him, he brought us some life and got us going again for some average seasons. Atleast he gave us hope his talent would appear.

Shawn Kemp - Overpaid, didn't have anything left , why did Whitsitt actually think he was going to be the Kemp of old?

Ruben Patterson - Yeah not because he doesn't play hard. I just don't want a registered sex offender on my team, should get rid of the Jail Blazer image for good once he's gone, guess who came to his rescue when he was in jail, Derek Anderson, that's who.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*



NOODLESTYLE said:


> Go all over the net or go outside of OR for that matter and talk to people who've lived in OR but weren't raised there. Unless your from some ******* town, most people don't like Oregon. It's the Oregonians who defend it to their death. Don't get me wrong I liked Downtown Portland, but Oregon in general....not really a place I'd wanna spend my life. There's 3 teams in the NBA most players do not want to play for and I'll name them:
> 
> Utah Jazz, Memphis Grizzlies, and the Portland Trailblazers. .


Wow, did you actually survey every NBA player? What about the Clippers, Hornets, Bobcats, Hawks, Bucks, Raptors and several other crappy teams with shoddy ownership, poor management and a long history of being doormats? Sorry but I don't buy what you're selling. 

As for Steven Smith, it's obvious that the guy just talks out of his ***. He got into his position by being charasmatic, not by actually knowing his stuff. Just watch his show and you'll see. I wouldn't pay attention to anything he says. As far as I'm concerned Darius is innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

People will still play for a lot of those teams you just mentioned with the exception of Bucks and Toronto cities...Clippers is still L.A. and their owner is known for paying their players cheap (If Paul Allen or Mark Cuban owned the team, I bet we'd see a lot more big name players playing for the Clippers), Hornets well was in New Orleans...nice city....Charlotte is a basketball city, Atlanta is a hot spot....Portland is just one of those places that people just don't want to play in. Period. It's not neccessarily managment either. Seattle is more acceptable for players since it's one of the most diversed cities in America, but I can't really say the same for Portland. 



Goldmember said:


> Wow, did you actually survey every NBA player? What about the Clippers, Hornets, Bobcats, Hawks, Bucks, Raptors and several other crappy teams with shoddy ownership, poor management and a long history of being doormats? Sorry but I don't buy what you're selling.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

So Damon and Pippen in your mind were both worth $10+ million during their stay with the Blazers? Interesting....



SolidGuy3 said:


> Damon Stoudamire - Nope, at the time he was a great PG.
> 
> 
> Scottie Pippen - Nope but now we know he needed Jordan to win a title, maybe even Phil.
> .


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

Yes, Damon was our solid PG for many years and Pippen brought us to a near title, plus he was a Top 50 All-Time player who still was good. I don't think we overpaid for them seeing people like Dampier, Foyle make the same amount of cash.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*



TheBlueDoggy said:


> It's amazing how many people talk crap about Darius and his attitude for wanting to leave, when in fact he's never said anything along those lines. In fact, he's been mostly positive from what I've read and his few apearances on tv. Stephen A. Smith even said he's "been quiet about it." How about more like, "never said it and I'm just making it up like EVERY OTHER BLAZER RUMOUR I'VE DISCUSSED."
> 
> Seriously, throughout the year, I constantly hear crap coming out of Stephen A Smith's mouth about the Blazers, and for the life of me, I can't recall any of it ever being true. In fact, not just in regards to the Blazers, but everything the guy talks about is mostly BS that he spews to look like he knows anything.
> 
> I really can't believe ESPN gave that guy a show. With how often he makes a fool of himself with his rumors and inside news that often times don't pan out, I'd think they wouldn't want to touch him with a 100 foot pole.


You nailed it BlueDog. This is just Steven A talking out of his ***. I heard the comment he made, and no I don't know for a fact that he doesn't have an inside scoop or a direct line to Miles' house, but come on. It was a random offhand comment that I don't think has any basis other than Steven *** mith looking at our team and thinking "Darius _must_ want out of that hell hole."

Portland fans are looking for something or someone to take out their frustrations on, and they are turning to Miles. Why? Because he's been relegated to the bench to showcase a PF for a year, and hasn't played consistantly while doing it? WE HAVEN'T EVEN SEEN WHAT HE CAN DO IN A STARTING, FOCAL POINT OF OUR OFFENSE, ROLE YET.
If Miles comes out and says that he wants a trade, I will be wrong, but I believe that Miles still wants to be in Portland and will prove a lot of people wrong this year with stellar play.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

Darius has played for 3 teams by the age of 23 for a reason.....


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

Kiki reportedly like Miles.....I wonder if we could pull of some kind of a Nene for Miles package deal.....

I can see one of our biggest weaknesses this year being rebounding this year....I'm also afraid Zach could reinjure his knee and that would leave us without a true power forward.....It also allows us to get rid of a knucklehead and can shore up the small forward spot a little bit...

If I was Nash, I'd be on the phone lines right now....according to Pritchard we are...

http://www.oregonlive.com/blazers/jason_quick/index.ssf?/live/blazers/quick_102705.html

Jason Quick: If the right deal comes along, will the Blazers be willing to act on it?

Pritchard:


> "We want to be opportunistic in our trades. I can tell you there's activity. And if we can upgrade and make our team better, both in the short term and in the long run, we would do it."


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*



Fork said:


> When Stephen A. Smith (or Peter Vecsey or Jason Quick or______) says something you don't want to hear, you reject it, ignore it, say he's an idiot, say he's trying to bring us down, etc. But when it's what you WANT to hear...you take it as the gospel.


I find this amazing, too. 

Ed O.


----------



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

*if darius wants out*

what are we waiting for? send the guy to the knicks, who have the dumbest gm in the league along with ours as they are the only 2 people in the nba blind enough to think miles will be a player, and get an expiring contract or whatever we can get. I really don't know who miles thinks he is. He is a total scrub who shows up maybe once every 3-4 games. i think we dump him for antonio davis, then take the cap space next year to get a real player who wants to be here, and doesn't take the nba for granted like miles does. I can't wait til this guy is out of the league, and replace by someone who deserves it.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*



NOODLESTYLE said:


> are you White or Black? and do u live in NE Portland?


I am hispanic and live in NE Portland...


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

*Dumbest thread Ever*

This has got to be one of the dumbest threads I've ever seen.

When did Darius Miles become Bonzi Wells? The guy hasn't said anything. Steven A Smith is the bad guy here. Not Darius Miles.

Justifying a player's desire to leave by daying there aren't a lot of black folks here is a load of nonsense. Time and time again small market teams like Portland and Sacramento have heard this garbage. But it never comes to be. Guys like Chris Webber threaten and demand and what ever but when it comes right down to it players come to or leave a city for two reasons: Money and Basketball. 

Ruben Patterson has wanted to leave since the day after he signed with us for basketball reasons. When ever I've seen anybody else demand a trade it's been for basketball reasons. Either the team isn't good enough and they want to go to a team that is or the team is too good so they can't get playing time or a starting role or what ever.

I will defend this city until I die. Suckas that don't like it get a black eye.


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*



NOODLESTYLE said:


> Go all over the net or go outside of OR for that matter and talk to people who've lived in OR but weren't raised there. Unless your from some ******* town, most people don't like Oregon. It's the Oregonians who defend it to their death. Don't get me wrong I liked Downtown Portland, but Oregon in general....not really a place I'd wanna spend my life.


You are sooo Right!
Please continue to preach this to all your friends. Get it spread around the country and stop people from moving here. All these people don't like Portland haved moved here and raised the marginal housing cost 90% since last September!

Where did you move to Noodles?


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

Geez - I take one day away to go fishing in a soft flowing river - here in Oregon - and come back to a thread like this. :eek8: 

First - its a rumor - only a rumor. I failed to see any Darius quotes. The source is less than reputable.

Second - players sign contracts to play ball, not to club, buy cars, night-life, etc. He (and all players) should play hard - or be held in violation of his contract.

Third - (rolling around on the ground with laughter over this one) Portland is so much less desirable a place to live than say Sacramento, Oakland, Cleveland, New Jersey. And our team is so much worse than those Championship contenders like the Hawks and Clippers each year! :raised_ey 

If this rumor is true - Darius has disappointed me. He continues to blame others and refuses to look at his own actions and preparation for his situation.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*



NOODLESTYLE said:


> I lived in Portland, and unless you were born and raised there...nobody wants to be there. It's not a surprise practically 80% of the Blazers who have been on that team eventually wanted out.



This I completely disagree with. This place is booming right now. There's a huge influx of "new blood" arriving in Portland every year. A lot of people love it here, including me. 

Now, if I was Darius, not so much....(assuming of course).


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

*NOODLESTYLE, what up?*



The Professional Fan said:


> This I completely disagree with. This place is booming right now. There's a huge influx of "new blood" arriving in Portland every year. A lot of people love it here, including me.


I agree. The statement that no one likes living in Portland other than people who grew up here is utterly preposterous. Portland is one of the fastest growing cities in the country. And it's not just all white people... however, the lack of affordable housing in historically "black" neighborhoods (N and NE) has driven folks east and over the river to Vancouver. 

People are moving to Portland because it's a city with a civic attitude, that puts a value on people's individuality and creativity, it has thriving arts and music scenes, and it's liveable - meaning traffic isn't what it is in Seattle, San Francisco, or LA, and at least until recently, it was downright affordable to buy a house here.

Look around to the rest of the state - Ashland was called the best place in the country to retire, and I can tell you, it's utterly gorgeous. The coast is booming (see last Sunday's Oregonian). Bend is another of the fastest growing places in the US. 

I moved here ten years ago from New York - by way of California - and haven't regretted the move for a minute. I'll concede, I am white, but I've known people of all races in Portland who have been very happy here. 

Oh and why doesn't anyone want to move to Memphis? That place rocks. Best BBQ and some of the best music in the country! Have you ever been NOODLESTYLE?


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: NOODLESTYLE, what up?*

Ashland is very pretty .If u can get past all the bums,and hippies asking u for cash.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

I find it hard to believe that the People's Republic of Oregon (PRO) is not appealing to the black athlete. The PRO prides itself on diversity, as long as it fits into their ideals. You must hug trees, grow dreads, give away rich peoples money and and get into a fight with every H2 owner (or at least argue with them). It is a great place to be militant, as long as you are militant. I am sure that the PRO is where Darius wants to live, the diversity abounds. 

I am sure the league is also looking into why the Blazers roster is only 67% black when the league average is over 80%! Is it the new management or is it a hint that Miles' alleged want to get out of the PRO is correct?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

It's a shame that you have to deal with players like this. Portland arguably has the best fan support in the league. I really hope you guys rebuild with some solid players who want to win.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

Why should color be in this discusion?If the teams that are 80% black it could be called racism against whites.When u say our team is only 67 or whatever percent is still predominatley black.I don't see why u say the league should be looking into why out roster is only 67% black.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: if darius wants out*



tradetheo said:


> what are we waiting for? send the guy to the knicks, who have the dumbest gm in the league along with ours as they are the only 2 people in the nba blind enough to think miles will be a player, and get an expiring contract or whatever we can get. I really don't know who miles thinks he is. He is a total scrub who shows up maybe once every 3-4 games. i think we dump him for antonio davis, then take the cap space next year to get a real player who wants to be here, and doesn't take the nba for granted like miles does. I can't wait til this guy is out of the league, and replace by someone who deserves it.




AGREED, 100%! A younger version of Resheed with 1/2 the talent!


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: if darius wants out*

There's a thread about this already


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

If our gm was competent then he would get us some good players.He's most likely gonna stay with the big contracts we lose joel and we go to last in the league.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: if darius wants out*

Why not have one more?Besides wasting bandwith other people make more then one thread.Tradetheo what happend to ur thread that u posted what u wanted to do to jenniffer alba.Did it get deleted if it did im happy.Please don't post any more fantasys.


----------



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: if darius wants out*



Zidane said:


> Why not have one more?Besides wasting bandwith other people make more then one thread.Tradetheo what happend to ur thread that u posted what u wanted to do to jenniffer alba.Did it get deleted if it did im happy.Please don't post any more fantasys.


the reason i made a new thread is because the other one was to long. 

*tradetheo check you PM's I think that you might have a message waiting for you!*


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: if darius wants out*

No i don't own this forum but i would prefer to not view those type of posts.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*



Zidane said:


> Why should color be in this discusion?If the teams that are 80% black it could be called racism against whites.When u say our team is only 67 or whatever percent is still predominatley black.I don't see why u say the league should be looking into why out roster is only 67% black.


It is humor. This thread has changed into why black players do not want to live in Portland, etc... Now that you know it is humor you can figure the rest out. Another little lesson, you will learn that there is no such thing as racism against whites. You will be told that the "group" with the power can only be racists, not the victims of it.

Race just became an issue in the World Series because it was not entertaining enough for the casual fan with the sweep and all. Joe Morgan pointed out that the Astro's did not have a single black player. What was the intent of his point? Is it racism on Drayton Mclaine's part? Is it due to the fact that most black athletes *might* prefer football and basketball over baseball. Is it possible black athletes consider baseball boring? Could it be the shoes?

Many *scholars* are now saying it is due to the majority of blacks living in densly populated metro areas. With that, there is very little room for a ball field when affordable housing is a more pressing need. They now are looking for the rich white owners to address the problem since they are ultimately the villain in any story and must be made to pay up. There will now be discussions on donating expensive real estate for these areas, or the absurd idea of busing kids to the burbs. It should make for interesting news though.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*



NOODLESTYLE said:


> I lived in Portland, and unless you were born and raised there...nobody wants to be there. It's not a surprise practically 80% of the Blazers who have been on that team eventually wanted out.


This statement is just silly.

I do not deny your personal experience. I do not deny your feelings about them.

You cannot extrapolate from your survey of one (or even ten) to a large population.

Portland's population grows and most of it from immigration - many of them young people. The City made some list of top 10 places in U.S. where current twenty-somethings are flocking to. They were talking about places young people just up and move to without any particular family or business connection. They just decide they want to live there.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

I don't want to get into an arguement but yes there is racism against whites.just the other day i was in portland in ne portland going to see my cousin at the hospital and i went into a store and i went to buy some coke and chips and the people in there said we dont serve u here i was shocked.Everyone in there was black so those black people probly hate whites.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

*Re: if darius wants out*

who prefers not to see Alba?


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*



Q8i said:


> He Needs To Shut Up & Play The Game..
> Dont U Hate It When Players Demand Trades From Ur Favorite Team? Thas So ****ty Man


This is hilarious.

He didn't say ANYTHING.

So he is shutting up, and he is playing the game...

Everybody needs to stop freaking out. If Miles is unhappy, then maybe he'll be moved eventually. Maybe though, he'll actually become happier if some good things happen this season... he's had a slightly rocky career, but he's not this evil guy.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*



Zidane said:


> I don't want to get into an arguement but yes there is racism against whites.*just the other day i was in portland in ne portland going to see my cousin at the hospital and i went into a store and i went to buy some coke and chips and the people in there said we dont serve u here i was shocked.Everyone in there was black so those black people probly hate whites*.


i am having a hard time believing this. 
i'm not saying there isn't racism towards white folks, i hear it all the time, i just find it hard to believe that any one told you "we dont serve u here". 
are you sure you didn't go into a bar?


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

Yes its true i wouldn't be posting it if it wasn't.I was shocked when the said that.Im not saying all blacks hate white just those ones did .


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: NOODLESTYLE, what up?*



Zidane said:


> Ashland is very pretty .If u can get past all the bums,and hippies asking u for cash.


Being born and raised in ashland I can tell you there are more bums in one city block in any major city than all of Ashland. Who in the hell would ask a 13 year old for money anyway?


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: NOODLESTYLE, what up?*

Lol u'd be very suprised when was the last time u came down here.There is quite a few bums and a hippy camp too.


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

Steven A Smith has no proof to back up what he is speculating. I haven't heard Miles say anything about wanting to get out of Portland.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

Now I find this hard to believe, Portland...or even Oregon for that matter is 80% white. People were talking about how Portland is one of the most diversed cities in the country, hmmm...but they are also #2 on the most overpriced cities list. Now a lot of you guys probaly misunderstood me, I don't hate Portland what I'm trying to say is I understand why these players would want to play for the Blazers and wouldn't want to play for them. A lot of you fail to adknowledge the fact of the reason why so many Blacks live in NE Portland. Back in the day, all minorities were secluded in one area and once the flood hit most of the blacks were moved into NE Portland. They couldn't afford other housing because they were heavily taxed upon. A lot of everyone's opinions is based on a biased one because you love your city so much you won't ever talk anything bad about it. I've lived in Los Angeles, Portland, and Denver...and they all have its goods and bads and I like each city differently. Again I do not dislike POrtland.

I agree Portland can be a beautiful place to live in, but a lot of those things are not appreciated. Also to the person the reason why I asked if u were black and lived in NE POrtland, the facts I just mentioned is why. There's also a lot of segregated areas around Portland and cities close by such as 82nd, Rockwood, NE Portland, and Tualitin. We all can't deny Racism still exists cuz it exists everywhere. "WHites" aren't the only ones to blame because everyone has their own agenda. Again I was just explaining why these players DO and DO NOT want to play for the Blazers.


Oh and Memphis, Tennessee? no I don't think I'd want to move there. They have decent BBQ I hear, but the best BBQ I hear is in Kansas City. I also agree that POrtland has one of the best fan based in the NBA, as well as does the Sacramento Kings. 




Zidane said:


> I don't want to get into an arguement but yes there is racism against whites.just the other day i was in portland in ne portland going to see my cousin at the hospital and i went into a store and i went to buy some coke and chips and the people in there said we dont serve u here i was shocked.Everyone in there was black so those black people probly hate whites.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: NOODLESTYLE, what up?*

did they move those hobos under a different location instead of under the bridge? 



Zidane said:


> Lol u'd be very suprised when was the last time u came down here.There is quite a few bums and a hippy camp too.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

COLORADO...and I love it! I'm a fan of the Nuggets but not really Carmelo....:clap:



Redbeard said:


> You are sooo Right!
> 
> Where did you move to Noodles?


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: NOODLESTYLE, what up?*

Anyone think a trade could be in the air? Why was miles held out of the game last night?


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: NOODLESTYLE, what up?*



Zidane said:


> Lol u'd be very suprised when was the last time u came down here.There is quite a few bums and a hippy camp too.


Hippy camp? .......Does anyone take you seriously?


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: NOODLESTYLE, what up?*

Its called Bear Creek Or lithia hot springs its on hwy 99.in ashland. It has alot of hippies in it.there is bums down in in medford and ashland mostly. they are'nt all over the place but u see them quite a bit.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: if darius wants out*



ThatBlazerGuy said:


> who prefers not to see Alba?


Most men would prefer to see Ms. Alba but most wounldn't post their fantasies about it in a public forum that is read by people of all ages so IMO Zidane does have a point. 

I don't quite understand why you would start a new thread just because the other thread about the same topic is "to long." No offense but being that desperate to have your post read just doesn't make much sense to me. 

As for Darius, well can't say I want to see a player here who isn't going to give 100% so his desires to play elsewhere are going to prevent him from doing that then I would prefer to see him sent away as well.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: if darius wants out*



tradetheo said:


> the reason i made a new thread is because the other one was to long. and why do you care what I post about? do you own the forum? no, ok then. And sorry i'm not posting fantasies that you might like, such as payton manning in a speedo, or your dad giving you a lesson on how to be a cross dresser. thanks zidane, now do me a favor and get lost.


The kid is 14 so lay off your tough talk..this is pathetic and offensive. **DELETED**


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: NOODLESTYLE, what up?*



OntheRocks said:


> Anyone think a trade could be in the air? Why was miles held out of the game last night?


I think Miles was given the option of taking a rest before the season openner just as a few other starting caliber Blazers have. It probably has nothing to do with trade winds.


----------



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: if darius wants out*



sa1177 said:


> The kid is 14 so lay off your tough talk..this is pathetic and offensive. **DELETED**


offensive......? you're kidding right? what is offensive about what i wrote? **DELETED**. And I could care less how old that kid is, it's not like i'm whoopin him or something. believe me, you'd hear the screams if I were. **DELETED** Is that the problem sa? you prefer meat over fish?


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: if darius wants out*



tradetheo said:


> quote edited


Prepare to be banned


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: if darius wants out*

it sounds like he was already banned once before


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: if darius wants out*



tradetheo said:


> offensive......? you're kidding right? what is offensive about what i wrote?


Please re-read the rules of the forum. This thread violates at least a few.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: if darius wants out*



tradetheo said:


> offensive......? you're kidding right? what is offensive about what i wrote? if you didn't have a barbell up your butt, you might be able to relax a little. And I could care less how old that kid is, it's not like i'm whoopin him or something. believe me, you'd hear the screams if I were. and most straight guys wouldn't have a problem with me talking about wanting to nail jessica alba. Is that the problem sa? you prefer meat over fish?


You trying to class up the joint?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I do not want to see this kind of stuff cuz it makes me have to work and making HOWIE work can make life bad for those involved. Take it to PM's people as we have younger posters reading the stuff you post. Keep it to the thread subject and keep it clean.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

HOWIE said:


> I do not want to see this kind of stuff cuz it makes me have to work and making HOWIE work can make life bad for those involved. Take it to PM's people as we have younger posters reading the stuff you post. Keep it to the thread subject and keep it clean.


I PM'd BEEZ with a link to the tradetheo thread, BEEZ is going to be confused now.  IMO that thread should not have been merged with this one, it was not at all on-topic.



tradetheo said:


> the reason i made a new thread is because the other one was to long. and why do you care what I post about? do you own the forum? no, ok then. And sorry i'm not posting fantasies that you might like, such as payton manning in a speedo, or your dad giving you a lesson on how to be a cross dresser...
> 
> ...if you didn't have a barbell up your butt, you might be able to relax a little. And I could care less how old that kid is, it's not like i'm whoopin him or something. believe me, you'd hear the screams if I were. and most straight guys wouldn't have a problem with me talking about wanting to nail jessica alba. Is that the problem sa? you prefer meat over fish?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Backboard Cam said:


> I PM'd BEEZ with a link to the tradetheo thread, BEEZ is going to be confused now.  IMO that thread should not have been merged with this one, it was not at all on-topic.


I didn't merge these two threads and it would be ashame to closed it down now because of this issue. For right now I would ignore anything said by tradetheo until this is resolved.

Thanks


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: NOODLESTYLE, what up?*



Zidane said:


> Its called Bear Creek Or lithia hot springs its on hwy 99.in ashland. It has alot of hippies in it.there is bums down in in medford and ashland mostly. they are'nt all over the place but u see them quite a bit.


......


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I merged them together after getting a complaint


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Anyway, back to Darius Miles.

I've made this point before, but I'll make it again...the ONLY reason people believe this crap rumor is because they WANT to believe it. If this had been Martel Webster who was alleged to have said he wanted out, you'd all be shrieking 'It can't be! There's no proof he said this!! Stephen A. Smith is a *******!!!' But since it's Darius Miles (despite the fact that he was our most talented and consistant performer this pre-season) you believe it. It's disgusting. 

Learn to think for yourselves.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

If Darius Miles wants out, if I'm Paul Allen...let's do it. If he is traded for Antonio Davis, it's even better because the Blazers add a good veteran big man who also is a good citizen to the community. Not only that he only has 1 year left on his contract. The ideal player to replace Darius Miles in my opinion tho would be Shane Battier. He'd be a perfect fit for the community of Portland and for the team because he does what needs to be done without complaining.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

GREAT SCOTT!!!!
I can't wait for the season to start so there is something real to talk about!
A not very reliable source cites an unattributed rumor that Darius Miles wants out of Portland. He is being "quiet" about it, so quiet that no one else has heard about this desire. What we did hear was him saying Coach McMillan is the kind of man he can play for. 
But based on this unattributed rumor, he is slammed, cursed, traded to damn near everyone for garbage, Laker fans come with fake sympathy, we hear no one wants to come to Portland and then we get into race and politics!
I think folks have some time on their hands. Maybe I should start a cooking class or something.
P.S. I was born in New Jersey, raised in southern California, went to Cal and love Oregon. (Except when they vote against marriage equality.) Whether Portland or Oakland are more desirable places to live is debatable; Portland has the Blazers, Oakland has the A's, what's a fan to do?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

crandc said:


> Portland has the Blazers, Oakland has the A's, what's a fan to do?


Convince Billy Beane to learn enough about the NBA to save our sorry team.



Ed O.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: if darius wants out*



tradetheo said:


> offensive......? you're kidding right? what is offensive about what i wrote? **DELETED**. And I could care less how old that kid is, it's not like i'm whoopin him or something. believe me, you'd hear the screams if I were. **DELETED** Is that the problem sa? you prefer meat over fish?





> tradetheo
> *Suspended Member
> * Join Date: Feb 2005
> Location: mountain view, california
> ...


Thank you MODS I am still not quite sure what happened here.. :whoknows:


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> If Darius Miles wants out, if I'm Paul Allen...let's do it. If he is traded for Antonio Davis, it's even better because the Blazers add a good veteran big man who also is a good citizen to the community. Not only that he only has 1 year left on his contract. The ideal player to replace Darius Miles in my opinion tho would be Shane Battier. He'd be a perfect fit for the community of Portland and for the team because he does what needs to be done without complaining.


But. Darius. Miles. Hasn't. Been. Complaining.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I think the Blazers org. really wants to trade Miles. But, they need to get someone in return that makes the trade not look like a complete salary dump. 

I think the longer we wait, the better trade we can get from NY. And I relly think NY is the team a deal will go down with. Getting Frye, Lee or Ariza would make the trade look great for the Blazers. Getting no one makes it look like we are giving up for the season.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Getting Frye, Lee or Ariza would make the trade look great for the Blazers. Getting no one makes it look like we are giving up for the season.


:frenchy: 

I think most here don't have much hope for this season record wise... their guards are pretty overmatched IMO. What I hope to see is the young talent flashing potential for down the road. I'll be all for it if the _no one_ that Portland nets in dealing with NY results in being able to retain Joel. IMO Frye is a pretty intriguing defensive 4/5 prospect, but Lee and Ariza... the inclusion of those guys (or not) shouldn't make or break the deal. Securing a solid starting 5 for the next 5-6 years is infinitely more important.

STOMP


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeh i hope the Blazers hold onto Miles,Theo,Ruben for as long as possible and then ny will really want them and give up alot.Penny,Frye,Lee,Ariza pick or Butler would be a good trade.I don't know about the salarys though.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

word is that davis and the knicks are in love. Davis will be LB's starting center and doesnt want to leave NY anymore.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*



Ed O said:


> ....the coach is trying to rule with an iron fist to make up for it.
> 
> Not a winning combination.
> 
> Ed O.


Yo, Ed, what exactly about absolutely expecting players to work hard and be on time constitutes ruling with an iron fist?

(Bad) habits have been formed. (Bad) habits need to be broken. Nate understands this ain't no kiddie camp, _irrespective_ of these guys' talent, ages, personalities, backgrounds, and/or temperments.

'Bout time order was restored. :yes:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*



ABM said:


> Yo, Ed, what exactly about absolutely expecting players to work hard and be on time constitutes ruling with an iron fist?


Not letting players wear headbands?

Benching your best player for being ONE minute late?

These things, in and of themselves, aren't ruling with an iron fist. But ask Sonics players how much they miss the Nate approach. I don't think that many do. Based on the quotes that I've seen from the Blazers' players so far this weekend, and based on the results we've seen on the court so far, I don't think that they're alone.



> (Bad) habits have been formed. (Bad) habits need to be broken. Nate understands this ain't no kiddie camp, _irrespective_ of these guys' talent, ages, personalities, backgrounds, and/or temperments.


And how much losing takes place? If Nate is known as a hard-*** around the league and the team stinks, why would a player ever be interested in coming here?

I'm not in favor of letting players do whatever they want, but it seems that Nate and the Blazers' management is going to use the "discipline" angle as a proxy for their inability to field and create a competitive team.

Ed O.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*



Ed O said:


> I'm not in favor of letting players do whatever they want, but it seems that Nate and the Blazers' management is going to use the "discipline" angle as a proxy for their inability to field and create a competitive team.


Rather hasty comments/conclusion, IMO.

But, that's just me.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*



ABM said:


> Rather hasty comments/conclusion, IMO.
> 
> But, that's just me.


It's called a "prediction". 

We'll see who management starts pointing the finger at as this season spirals down the toilet. It won't be Nash admitting that Dixon and Blake were wastes of roster spots, I'm guessing.

It'll be a lot easier to simply blame the players for not buying into the system than to attribute it to the system that's put them in a situation where they cannot succeed.

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*



Ed O said:


> Not letting players wear headbands?
> 
> Benching your best player for being ONE minute late?
> 
> These things, in and of themselves, aren't ruling with an iron fist. But ask Sonics players how much they miss the Nate approach. I don't think that many do. Based on the quotes that I've seen from the Blazers' players so far this weekend, and based on the results we've seen on the court so far, I don't think that they're alone.


the best coach in the NBA couldn't get much more out of the players, because, as you've said and like to point out, this team is devoid of all-star talent.

Plus, I dont think asking players if they'd rather have a free-wheeling approach vs a strict approach is really a valid way to argue this. You ask most players what they want, vs what they'll mostly succeed in, and the chances are great they're not the same.



> And how much losing takes place? If Nate is known as a hard-*** around the league and the team stinks, why would a player ever be interested in coming here?


if the team starts winning or playing better, more will. 

losing will always make players not want to flock somewhere. Winning will always make players want to flock somewhere.


> I'm not in favor of letting players do whatever they want, but it seems that Nate and the Blazers' management is going to use the "discipline" angle as a proxy for their inability to field and create a competitive team.


how about being on time to practice/games? 

is that too much to ask for?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*



Ed O said:


> It's called a "prediction".
> 
> We'll see who management starts pointing the finger at as this season spirals down the toilet..


Hmmm.. I had thought that, at least up to this time, management and Nate have asked for a seemingly high degree of patience from the fans and some players?

I'm willing to give them this season to complete the turnaround project towards fielding a playoff team. I see a little bit of the Denver of, say, 4 years ago in this Blazers reclamation project. Remember, the Nuggets went 17-65 in 2002-2003.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*



ABM said:


> .....Remember, the Nuggets went 17-65 in 2002-2003.


That's about the right number of wins to expect.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*



RedHot&Rolling said:


> That's about the right number of wins to expect.


And, no doubt, the Nuggs were bashed mercilessly following that inept season.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*

If we trade Ruben,Theo,Darius well be the youngest team in the nba.Would it be humanly possible to lose every game this season?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*



Zidane said:


> If we trade Ruben,Theo,Darius well be the youngest team in the nba.Would it be humanly possible to lose every game this season?



Well, it wouldn't be humanly possible, but, it probably would be realistic to expect.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Darius WANTS out of Portland?*



Zidane said:


> If we trade Ruben,Theo,Darius well be the youngest team in the nba.Would it be humanly possible to lose every game this season?


hey, if you're gonna lose...lose big!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Wow, look what happened to this board...


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Samuel said:


> Wow, look what happened to this board...


Yeah, O-Live is lots better.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Something that hasn't been said about Zack having to sit for being 1 min. late (if one min. was realy what it was) is that it could have been a pattern of behavior. The 1 min. became the straw that triggered Nate's response. 
If Zack has been dogging it in several aeras and just getting by, Nate may have used this as the cumulative punishment for the behavior. 

I am going to say that it may very well have been something like this. Frankly I think Nate is doing just fine. Zack did not seem to be negatively affected by it before the game as he was joking around and smiling.

gatorpops


----------

